# Lindsay Lohan – frühere Entlassung aus Entzugsklinik?



## Mandalorianer (14 Aug. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – frühere Entlassung aus Entzugsklinik?*​ 

Derzeit sieht es so aus, als würde Lindsay Lohans gerichtlich angeordneter Aufenthalt im UCLA Medical Center früher enden als gedacht. Eigentlich sollte Lindsay eine 90-tägige Entziehungskur in der Klinik durchziehen. Doch das scheint nun eher unwahrscheinlich. Laut der zuständigen Staatsanwältin Danette Meyers erwäge das UCLA-Personal eine Empfehlung für Lindsays vorzeitige Entlassung auszuschreiben. Diese hätte einen bedeutenden Einfluss auf juristische Entscheidungen. Meyers sagte: „Gespräche mit ihrer Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley habe ich so aufgefasst, dass Miss Lohan früher entlassen werden könnte. Es sieht so aus, als würde das medizinische Fachpersonal dies befürworten. Im Moment bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher, um welchen Zeitpunkt es geht.“
Der Rat der Mediziner dürfte entscheidend sein. Meyers sagte: „Ich werde mich nach dem Rat des medizinischen Fachpersonals richten. Das könnte eine weiterführende Behandlung von Miss Lohan bedeuten, sollte sie vor Ablauf der 90 Tage entlassen werden, die Richterin Revel ursprünglich angeordnet hat. Darauf läuft es meinem Verständnis nach hinaus.“ Marsha Revel ist mittlerweile nicht mehr für den Fall zuständig. Vor wenigen Tagen gab sie ihn freiwillig ab, nachdem ihr unter anderem vorgeworfen worden war, mehrere Gespräche und Verhandlungen ohne Anwesenheit der Staatsanwältin durchgeführt zu haben.




​

Es wurde sogar gemunkelt, dass Lindsay bereits in diesen Tagen entlassen werden könnte. In dem Fall müsste sie sich weiterhin einer ambulanten Behandlung unterziehen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass Lindsay insgesamt 45 Tage – also noch rund einen Monat - durchhalten muss, denn so lange dauert das reguläre Entzugsprogramm der Klinik. Eine frühere Entlassung dürfte in jedem Fall Diskussionen über einen möglichen Promibonus nach sich ziehen.


*Ich befürchte das geht schief

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (14 Aug. 2010)

sie soll mal lieber die vollen 3 monate da bleiben, das tut ihr sicher gut.....


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Wir hams ja gesehen ......


----------

